# What possible model?



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

Help... I am trying to buy a Colnago steel frame and fork from a person on Craigslist. He doesn't know the model name and has no pics. What he tells me is it's Columbus steel, a pro-model frame, he had 9 speed Campy on it, and has owned it for ten years. He says it is not a Master. What possible model could it be? How can I direct this person in indentfying the model? It's out of town, so I cant just go take a look at it. It's a low price, $300 for frame and fork. Maybe a "too good to be true?" Thanks for you help.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*more info...*

I have some photos but for some reason I am unable to post them here. I have compared the head tube lugs and fork crown and it looks to be a Super frame and fork. It has been painted a solid color (no decals) and no chrome is shown. If it is a Super re-spaced to 130 is $300 a fair price? Thanks.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Walk away - there is plenty out there that maybe a little more but atleast have the original color which I think is a must.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*Thanks...*

I walked away from it. Once I realized it was such an old frame I lost the "warm fuzzy" feeling. It would/could be a decent fixie for somebody. Not me, I've already got that covered. The search continues....


----------

